# wooden book



## SteveF (4 Sep 2014)

my next project is to build a box \ book
no visible hinges on outside
constructed from a dark hardwood "cover" thinking walnut
light hardwood pages ..i sure i have something
i was going to scribe the light wood to look like pages
this will be a wedding ring box..but the soft spongy ring holder will be removable so that it can be replaced with cards

any clue as to where I start with the hinge \ binding please?
i hope to make the covers as thin as possible

also if anyone can engrave a book title on it ...please let me know

Steve


----------



## dc_ni (4 Sep 2014)

Maybe this will help:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LXxQreDmW8


or maybe use a favorite book and turn it into a box
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ1bI-mZ8jk


----------



## marcros (4 Sep 2014)

I think that you could probably get away with a thin piano hinge, glueing it in place if necessary. You could laminate the spline and cover, burying the hinge between the laminations- old leather bound books have a slight thickness to the covers. 

I assume that the cover will lift off revealing a hole in the pages?

I would also have a think of venners- you could get a delicateness that solid would lack the strength.

Having thought further, and reread my message, a sketch might help of where you plan the hinge point. the knuckle may actually be on display in my method.


----------



## marcros (4 Sep 2014)

rare earth magnets and dont hinge it?


----------



## xy mosian (5 Sep 2014)

Might be some research here:- http://otterbookbinding.com/wooden-book-bindings/
I would think 'Three Men In A Boat' has ribs that could disguise a hinge.
A leather spine perhaps?
xy


----------



## marcros (5 Sep 2014)

Could you replicate the knuckle of the hinge with a brass inlay to replicate a guilder design? I have seen it done with a cock bead on a box.


----------



## SteveF (6 Sep 2014)

xy mosian":1fboz1hw said:


> Might be some research here:- http://otterbookbinding.com/wooden-book-bindings/
> I would think 'Three Men In A Boat' has ribs that could disguise a hinge.
> A leather spine perhaps?
> xy



just what i need ..thanks

Steve




marcros":1fboz1hw said:


> Could you replicate the knuckle of the hinge with a brass inlay to replicate a guilder design? I have seen it done with a cock bead on a box.



not sure i understand

Steve


----------



## marcros (6 Sep 2014)

The bottom of page 18 http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... hinges.pdf


----------



## SteveF (6 Sep 2014)

marcros":omilwd3m said:


> The bottom of page 18 http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.c ... hinges.pdf




makes sense now
looks a tricky fit

Steve


----------



## xy mosian (6 Sep 2014)

Sorry I cannot find the post just now, but I set a hinge knuckle into a bead in the doors of my corner cupboard. I made the bead to the dimensions of the knuckle and added it as a moulding. This may not be possible in your design of course.
xy


----------

